

3 PaaS lessons from CloudBees’ funding - hy
http://gigaom.com/cloud/3-paas-lessons-from-cloudbees-funding/
Great post on the promising CloudBees' series B finance..
======
hy
An interesting post to see how start could differentiate themselves in very
hot but competitive space, especially where bigger players are trying to get
in.

